# chest infection, high blood and trace of ketones



## Smit (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all

I'm 7 weeks pregnant, have a horrid chest infection which I've been on antibiotics since Tuesday for. My blood is sitting at 13, I've been correcting all day but its not coming down. I have a trace of ketones so have taken more insulin. I contacted the 24 hour maternity department at the hospital and they said they wouldn't see me and if worried i should goto a and e. Not to worried at the moment and thought I'd wait till after dinner and test again. 

Just looking for a bit of advice. X


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't offer any advice I'm afraid, but I do hope that your levels settle down and that you are feeling much better soon  Hopefully, some of the mums will be along to help out!


----------



## Smit (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks northerner, blood was 7.9 before tea. So coming down, lets hope the stay down. X


----------



## rachelha (Sep 24, 2011)

Smit said:


> Thanks northerner, blood was 7.9 before tea. So coming down, lets hope the stay down. X



Hi Smit, glad your levels have come down, have the ketones gone away too?  I know my hospital has a diabetic registrar on call, who you can get hold of at any time.  If you are still worried it might be worth trying that.  

Keep drinking and testing lots


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Smit sorry to hear you have been under the weather,hope you come back fighting fit xx take care


----------

